# New Techniques you Plan on Trying



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

While doing my annual off season, cabin fever research, I have found the technique I plan to try next season.
Although I'm not really a big fan at all of Aaron Martens, I do respect the fact that the guy is always near the top of the money winners. He is probably the best drop shot guy on the tour. 
The latest Bassmaster magazine did a spread on him and the mentioned style of fishing.
Since I do a lot of largemouth fishing, I plan on employing this technique during the upcoming season.

So my question is.....no matter what you fish for, are you planning on trying something new this year? 
If so, what are you planning on trying?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am going to incorporate 10" monster tubes into my arsenal.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

A revelation came to me while I was "on hiatus". I was not enjoying myself while fishing, and kept finding fault in whatever it was I was doing. What I finally realized, was that I was spending my time trying to figure out how to fish using the same methods and techniques that other "more successful" fisherman both here at OGF and on TV were fishing with. Having always been sort of a nonconformist at heart, I can see now how bothered I was by not only lack of success, but by the ways I was trying to imitate others.

This year, I will still use techniques and methods learned from others, but I will use them they way that I want to, not the way I think some one else might do it. I spent the whole past year not wanting to try things for fear of failure. And here I thought I was the guy who would try anything once, just for the sake of trying it.

This year, I am going to have fun.
This year, I am going to fish in at least one crazy way every time out.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I try each year to search out new spots, rather than new techniques, although I guess i'm like a lot of others and always look for something different I know before each new season I like to think about somewhere new to go even if it's just a few miles away or a few hundred yards down the bank.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When doing our catfish tournaments, we use several different tried and true techniques but it seems the rest of the pack is catching on to how we have been doing so well. ( probably getting scoped by some high dollar binocs...LOL) so I need to focus on trying a few more things that are "way out there" so to speak. We have afew ideas but it seems we are sooo busy trying to find fish with prefishing that we never have the time to just "fun fish" and try new ideas. Perhaps with some luck I can get a real job this year and be able to afford a few more prefishing trips in. Presently we anchor, troll, backtroll, drift and controlled drift depending on the conditions. Always room for more ideas...

Salmonid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a crazy and out of the box idea if you need any...and could be fun!


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Bass fishing in general for me.......very avid crappie & walleye angler, but the bass fishing thing is a whole new thing to me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

finally using the fly rod.....I hope anyway....hard for me being old to get out of my comfort zone of trolling ....might even do more jigging too


----------



## nick.mitchell1984 (Mar 13, 2012)

This year i plan on doing some night time crappie fishing. Have never done it but have seen many videos on it on youtube.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I intend to do some fly fishing this spring. I have been doing research and tying flies in anticipation!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I plan on doing more bass fishing with carolina rigs...haven't used one in a long long time, but look forward to trying it out this year with tubes, worms, and other plastics.

If someone is looking for something new try whatever you are doing now, but do it in a kayak! I can't tell you much more enjoyable it is!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Not really a new technique for me but more of a continuing along the learning curve type thing. I started fly fishing a couple years ago, during my last couple trips with the fly rod I had a couple light bulb moments, I want to work on those. Actually my last couple trips with the spinning rod Ive noticed situations that might be easier with the fly rod. So when the weather eases up a little I might be out after some carp or buffalo with a fly rod.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I plan on trying out drop shotting and also actually throw cranks instead of beating the bank every time I go out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Not really a new technique for me but more of a continuing along the learning curve type thing. I started fly fishing a couple years ago, during my last couple trips with the fly rod I had a couple light bulb moments, I want to work on those. Actually my last couple trips with the spinning rod Ive noticed situations that might be easier with the fly rod. So when the weather eases up a little I might be out after some carp or buffalo with a fly rod.


I plan on doing the same. Such a fun way to fish!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I may be going to sound silly but I'm going to figure out how to consistenty target buffalo. I keep accidently catching them from ten pounds up to thirty while night fishing with lures and bait but I saw one twice in the same hole in the LMR last year that had to be around the size of the state record (46lb).
And the GMR is stuffed with big ones. As much fun as going carp fishing every now and then is, I think buffalo fishing could be carp fishing on steroids....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a new technique but I am going make my own lures, cranks specifically. I guess we'll see how it goes....

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Stinky, I'm right there with you! East Fork lake is flat full of those buffs and they are huge. We've accidentally hooked some while fishing for hybrids and they were huge. In the spring we caught them on purpose below the dam at East Fork by using Flitterbaits and jigging right in front of them. They weren't huge, but a lot of fun on lite line. I would love to catch them out of the lake. I thought about looking for them on the fish finder and then dropping a night crawler down to their level.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i think this year, particularly on the rivers, im gonna concentrate more on the float n'fly rig..i've read a lot of good articles on it and lookin forward to trying it out


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Skishing the Big O for blue cats!! Something like this:






Only muddier...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I may be going to sound silly but I'm going to figure out how to consistenty target buffalo. I keep accidently catching them from ten pounds up to thirty while night fishing with lures and bait but I saw one twice in the same hole in the LMR last year that had to be around the size of the state record (46lb).
> And the GMR is stuffed with big ones. As much fun as going carp fishing every now and then is, I think buffalo fishing could be carp fishing on steroids....


Pretty much every time I hit the LMR, I see buffalo cruising around and checkin me out with those big creepy black eyes. I feel like they occupy the same ecological niche as carp, but they are the original native version. In order to compete with carp and be successful as they are, they must be some worthy fish.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

or maybe draining Caesar Creek to see if there are actually any fish in there.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

It involves Jungle Jims, a kiddy pool and electricity. I haven't quite worked out the details. 


Actually, just keep learning the basics for me.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

nitsud said:


> Skishing the Big O for blue cats!! Something like this:
> 
> Skishing the Montauk Blitz - YouTube
> 
> Only muddier...


I mean, we already had our kayaks out there when it crested at 42' so I can't see why this would be any less dangerous. I'd like to try this at least once, of course I will have to be slightly intoxicated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I wanted to see this guy swim back to shore. Now that would have been exciting to see him run the gauntlet of lead and hooks coming at him. No way would I be brave enough to take those guys on.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

MM, he usually "puts in" on the north side of the point and swims out a few hundred yards.... when the tide dumps out of the sound, he rides the rip out, around the point and it dumps him back into Turtle Cove. 

Sometimes... it takes him up to a mile out. 


Sometimes... he does it at _night_.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a show where this fellow would swim out at night to fish for big stripers. I'm sorry but I can't do that. There is a fine line between using bait and becoming bait.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Ahh, theres nothing out there to be worried about...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Montauk-shark.jpg


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mary Lee, a +/- 3,500 great white is pinging in just south of LI right now...


http://sharks-ocearch.verite.com/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

I've added a few new top water baits to try out this year(poppers, frogs, super spook). I've seen people have good success with them. I also wanna get this baitcaster reel down this year. birds nests


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

jeepguyjames said:


> Bass fishing in general for me.......very avid crappie & walleye angler, but the bass fishing thing is a whole new thing to me


Yeah Exactly what I was gonna say. Being away from the saugeye in central ohio and next to rocky fork and paint creek is bringing back my old first love, the bass!
The few times I tried for them last year went real well so Im gonna hit it hard as soon as the water hits 50 and try for some slobs. I will hopefully have some new toys to play with by then too.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

GrnvlJIM said:


> I've added a few new top water baits to try out this year(poppers, frogs, super spook). I've seen people have good success with them. I also wanna get this baitcaster reel down this year. birds nests


Get a good baitcaster to resolve the bird nest issue. It may not stop them completely, but better reels certainly can help!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

co-angler said:


> Get a good baitcaster to resolve the bird nest issue. It may not stop them completely, but better reels certainly can help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> Yeah Exactly what I was gonna say. Being away from the saugeye in central ohio and next to rocky fork and paint creek is bringing back my old first love, the bass!
> The few times I tried for them last year went real well so Im gonna hit it hard as soon as the water hits 50 and try for some slobs. I will hopefully have some new toys to play with by then too.


 i targeted em (bass) a couple times this year and had a ball......looking fwd to doing it more this year with a better lure selection & better rods/reels.....RF and PC are great crappie lakes also......like both lakes alot


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

GrnvlJIM said:


> co-angler said:
> 
> 
> > Get a good baitcaster to resolve the bird nest issue. It may not stop them completely, but better reels certainly can help!
> ...


----------



## GrnvlJIM (Jan 12, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> GrnvlJIM said:
> 
> 
> > I just started using a baitcaster last year and AM NOT A PRO by any means but, what do you mean by "side arm?"
> ...


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

In 2013, I am trying to fish less but fish smarter.

By that, I mean that I am not going fishing..to just fish....but going in with a game plan.

I am targeting big flathead catfish and carp this season and am already plotting out my strategies and lining up areas that I know will be the most productive without driving all over the state of Ohio.

I am going back to the basics. With flatheads, it's simple...make sure big ones are where you are fishing and use big baits and heavy tackle...but...more importantly...from experience...it takes tons of patience and lots of sleepless nights...oh...and I forgot...alot of luck! 

With carp...they are everywhere and you never know when the fish of a lifetime will strike. You may catch a 2 pounder one cast and a 30 on the next.

The fish management biologists from District 5 have really helped me this winter by giving me detailed information from their testing and creel surveys...plus ODNR pictures, weights, numbers and lengths.

...not that I don't trust most fishermen...but if there were as many 75 pound ++ catfish and 50 pound ++ carp caught in this part of Ohio, as some have reported, the state record would be broken every month! 

Fortunately...my job allows me to have a pretty flexible schedule so I can night fish during the week...especially during the summer.

I wish everybody else a super successful year of fishing and hope you meet and exceed all of your goals in District 5.


----------

